# Cas4 Memory Recommendations?



## johnspack (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking for very compatible,  cas4 pc6400 memory that can hopefully use cas4 settings of some kind in the 900-1000mhz range.  I did get a set of ballistix tracers,  but they are the single sided kind,  and won't stay stable even at 916mhz@5-5-5-18@2.1v.  My mushkin em2s (basically valueram)  can do same settings with less voltage and stable.  So I'm thinking g.skill possibly?  I would like to do at least 916mhz at say 4-5-4-15 even?  (The tracers fail again, even at 2.3v).  With my last bios update,  I do have ddr 1066 support,  although I don't know how well this board implements it.  My budget is limited,  especially after $130 for the tracers thrown away,  need to keep it under $150can total (we have 15% tax).  So anything like that for my asus board would be great!  Help!
Also,  I'm pretty much limited to whatever I can get from ncix.com,  small town in canada here,  not many choices.


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

Get a pair of G.Skills.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

Those sticks have been known of hitting 1050mhz+.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, yes it looks like g.skill,  however since its such a good price I was thinking the g.skill f2-8500cl5d.  Should do cas4 at the speeds I want..  anyone have any insight?
I also noticed for a bit more the patriot viper extreme pc2-6400s.. very low latency,  but not sure how good overclockers they are.


----------



## KBD (Mar 11, 2008)

If you can find these Mushkins D9s (part#996523) grab them as they rock for overclocking.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 11, 2008)

^^I can attest to that!

You can order direct from Mushkin. They built mine to order...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

I say get these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343 

Got mine to 1400MHZ 5-5-5-15 2.34V


----------



## Xazax (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea but look on the review its seems a hit and miss chance plus you can buy the A-DATA i have for cheap on newegg.com $58 last time i look and u cant go wrong with the Tracers


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea but look on the review its seems a hit and miss chance plus you can buy the A-DATA i have for cheap on newegg.com $58 last time i look and u cant go wrong with the Tracers


Hit and miss in what manner? You know you can't trust Newegg reviews. 9/10 people have no clue what they're talking about. Most of the people with issues running them at spec I am willing to bet don't have a mobo that can do 1200MHz on the ram, or have no idea how to set voltages and timings, thinking the computer will just automatically boot the sticks to 1200MHz.

Now, I have heard that there's been a QC problem. Even I had a stick die on me. But I don't really care with the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 11, 2008)

Right now my Vote goes to these A-DATA im using 800mhz RAM OCable with CAS4 timings 
Stock Volts and timings hit DDR2 1150

1150 4-4-4-11 2T 2.2v
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4281/oc2mf6.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Right now my Vote goes to these A-DATA im using 800mhz RAM OCable with CAS4 timings
> Stock Volts and timings hit DDR2 1150
> 
> 1150 4-4-4-11 2T 2.2v
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4281/oc2mf6.jpg



That means they're likely D9GMH. Not many 800 kits have those anymore. They're a hard IC to come by now. How long have you had your ram? If it's been a couple of months, I'm willing to bet the new 800 kits don't have those ICs. To get GHM's, you most likely have to look at the 1066 and up kits now. Still then, it's hit and miss. I know the Transcend uses GMH in all of their 1200 kits, and I believe most of their 1066 kits. I only know that from personal experience. 

A lot of ram makers are releasing the first batches on good ICs, the putting out a revision with different ICs. It's really a sad sight to see, and disappoints me greatly to see the likes of Corsair, OCZ, and Patriot doing this. Hell, even Mushkin did it with their 2x2GB Redline kits. Redlines have always been D9, and enthusiasts knew it. Now they are releasing Redlines without D9's, even if it is only one kit so far, but how do we know that more aren't to follow? Ripping the spreaders off of them to check won't help anymore either, as they starting relabeling the ICs. I think thats a slap in the face to the enthusiast community. :shadedshu 

So far, Transcend hasn't done that with the 1066 and 1200 kits, but that could always change in the future.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I say get these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343
> 
> Got mine to 1400MHZ 5-5-5-15 2.34V



Its amazing how much memory has changed in the last year. That such a killer deal for such high end sticks.


----------



## KBD (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I say get these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343
> 
> Got mine to 1400MHZ 5-5-5-15 2.34V



That is great RAM, however it is highly unlikely it will work on his AM2 board, he's better off going with the Mushkins i suggested,those are def D9s according to their rep or if he can't get those he can try using the DDR2-1066 kit (part#996535).


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

KBD said:


> That is great RAM, however it is highly unlikely it will work on his AM2 board, he's better off going with the Mushkins i suggested,those are def D9s according to their rep or if he can't get those he can try using the DDR2-1066 kit (part#996535).



Mine work fine on my AM2 board. Just gotta overclock to get to 1200MHz. At that point, it comes down to the mem controller on the cpu. But even then, 1066 CAS4 should be no problem.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hit and miss in what manner? You know you can't trust Newegg reviews. 9/10 people have no clue what they're talking about. Most of the people with issues running them at spec I am willing to bet don't have a mobo that can do 1200MHz on the ram, or have no idea how to set voltages and timings, thinking the computer will just automatically boot the sticks to 1200MHz.
> 
> Now, I have heard that there's been a QC problem. Even I had a stick die on me. But I don't really care with the lifetime warranty.




Having no issue running them @ 1200 CPU FSB to 375.  Not tryed higher as i got them today doing a burn in test still till tomorrow( 6 hours no problems yet)..

Wile E any chance you get good service of UPS as well with ya living west side of PA.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 11, 2008)

I got 2GB from a friend and bought another 2GB from newegg.com for $58, however sadly i cannot seem to find them on there for sale anymore 

Yea, i guess i got lucky  POSTs all the way up to 1300mhz!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Having no issue running them @ 1200 CPU FSB to 375.  Not tryed higher as i got them today doing a burn in test still till tomorrow( 6 hours no problems yet)..
> 
> Wile E any chance you get good service of UPS as well with ya living west side of PA.



You mean UPS as in United Parcel Services? The yeah, I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 11, 2008)

check out Giel website they do some nice overclocking stuff i had 2gb of it before i got my 4gb reapers.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 11, 2008)

how are the reapers i was looking at getting some 2x2GB modules once i sell these A-DATA? can they OC well..


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 11, 2008)

Reapers are nice memory timmings are nice 4-4-4-12 so far ive only had mine at 900mhz with the same timmings but i think there only good for 1000mhz tops so they arent the best to oc.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2008)

I had the reapers too and they looked better than they OCd.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, no 2GB sticks impress me as of yet. I'll wait for the 1200MHz kits to emerge, then I'll consider goin 2x2GB. Until then, I'll stick with my higher speed 2x1GB kits.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.gigaparts.com/store.php?action=profile&sku=MM0155

Newegg used to sell these, I have 4GB of this ram, they are killer. timing is insane and 4GB of this is more than anyone alive should need atm! (how soon that will be a thing of the past)
tighter timings > raw mhz


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

PartyLikeARockStar said:


> tighter timings > raw mhz


Only sometimes. 800MHz 4-4-3-5 does not beat 1200 5-5-5-15. Trust me, I own a kit of those G.Skill (as soon as Nflesher sends them back to me, that jerk wad   ), and the Transcend is faster. 1066 5-5-5-15 and 800 4-4-3-5 is about equal, with some wins going to the 800Mhz, and some going to the 1066MHz, depending on the program/bench being used. But 1200Mhz pwns them both.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 12, 2008)

point taken. but that's no longer cas4 either. i think the post was for cas4 and hands down i think they pwn the cas4 world. but 1200mhz! wow thats fast.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

PartyLikeARockStar said:


> point taken. but that's no longer cas4 either. i think the post was for cas4 and hands down i think they pwn the cas4 world. but 1200mhz! wow thats fast.


Yeah, you do have some good stick there. I just posted the Transcend 1200MHz, because they can do over 1000Mhz CAS4, on stock voltage.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah,  for the price,  it's still looking like either the cas4 g.skill or the cas5 1066 g.skill.  In a few months I'll be getting a bit of money,  and I'll go maybe the mushkin xp2s.  The mushkins are about $200 and $250 respectively after shipping and taxes and the axeram is a special order which could take weeks.  The g.skill is about $100 all told.  Should do me until I've got some money to spend!  I'm also considering when I get that money on getting an e8400 and new motherboard... but that's another story.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

Check these out.

1162Mhz OC
http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=727&p=5


----------



## rampage (Mar 12, 2008)

+ 1 for the ocz reaper kit, i just ordered 2 X 2x4 gig kit   ill let you know how it goes, oh i asume you are 64bit?

Edit; i didnt see the first page


----------



## Xazax (Mar 12, 2008)

i wish someone would buy my A-DATA already  i want my 8GB of that OCZ 1066mhz RAM


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, other than the g.skills,  I can also get the supertalent t800ux2gc4 with 4-4-3-8 timings,  the corsair xms2 with 4-4-4-12 timings,  or with a bit of a wait the patriot viper extreme with 3-4-4-12 timings,  but not sure if the vipers will fit under my zalman 9700... Those are what I can afford right now,  any thoughts on this memory?  Also,  my nice new tracers that I gave up on and threw in my server as standard 800mhz 555 18 memory have completely failed.  What a waste of money.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2008)

Well,  they'll cost me about $140can total.. but think I'll pull the trigger on the patriot viper extremes.  Reviews show cas4 at 1066 and cas5 at 1230!  Sounds like the extra 40 bucks is worth it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Well,  they'll cost me about $140can total.. but think I'll pull the trigger on the patriot viper extremes.  Reviews show cas4 at 1066 and cas5 at 1230!  Sounds like the extra 40 bucks is worth it.



For the same price (well, supposed to be the same price), the Transcend Axeram 1200MHz is the better buy (if you can get them). Mine go to 1400MHz 5-5-5-15 on 2.34V


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> For the same price (well, supposed to be the same price), the Transcend Axeram 1200MHz is the better buy *(if you can get them)*. Mine go to 1400MHz 5-5-5-15 on 2.34V



I wish I could get a hold of some


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I wish I could get a hold of some



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343

just keep your eyes open. They come in stock every couple of days, but sell out in a flash.

otherwise, for a few dollars more, you can buy them directly from Transcend: http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1200QLJ-2GK


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah,  wish ncix would stock axeram..  they say 1-2 weeks special order,  and the 1200 stuff works out to about $175can by the time I get it.  So although pricey,  the vipers look like the best deal at that price range.  When I get some money I'm expecting in 2-3 months,  I'll probably be looking for something in the 200-300 dollar range to go with the new e8400 and 8800gt.  Unless they start producing 3ghz phenoms anytime soon.....
Just discovered that the ddr 1066 setting in my bios shouldn't even show unless I plug in a phenom,  they just released a bios update for my mobo that will remove it if an athlon is plugged in.  So I'll never see above 1000mhz on this cpu anyways...  maybe I should just get the cheap g.skills for now for sub-1000mhz cas4.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  wish ncix would stock axeram..  they say 1-2 weeks special order,  and the 1200 stuff works out to about $175can by the time I get it.  So although pricey,  the vipers look like the best deal at that price range.  When I get some money I'm expecting in 2-3 months,  I'll probably be looking for something in the 200-300 dollar range to go with the new e8400 and 8800gt.  Unless they start producing 3ghz phenoms anytime soon.....
> Just discovered that the ddr 1066 setting in my bios shouldn't even show unless I plug in a phenom,  they just released a bios update for my mobo that will remove it if an athlon is plugged in.  So I'll never see above 1000mhz on this cpu anyways...  maybe I should just get the cheap g.skills for now for sub-1000mhz cas4.


You can still hit the high ram speeds if you lower the multi, and clock the fsb up. Different cpu multis give you different ram dividers on AMD chips, since the memory controller is in the cpu. Play around with it a bit.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 28, 2008)

Ha ha hilarious!  Thanks for that tip,  i went to 12x multi and now my mushkin em2s are doing 1068mhz orthos blend stable.  http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=336621
I just hit em with 2.1v,  set trfc to 127ns,  increased drive strengths,  nb core and cpu to ht voltages increased, a couple other things and off they go!  Been waiting 2 weeks now for my patriot viper extremes.  I really want them....


----------

